

Tips and tricks for navigating large codebases - imperio59
https://medium.com/p/b73d90abc075

======
fit2rule
I continue to be amazed at just how functional vim+cscope can be for this job.
There is very little I can't find with cscope, and vim is such a superlative
editor for navigating around a world of words ..

If you've not discovered cscope, I urge you to set it up with something large,
like the Linux kernel, and give it a try. It's a fantastic navigation tool ..

[http://cscope.sourceforge.net/large_projects.html](http://cscope.sourceforge.net/large_projects.html)

------
thenerdfiles
ack[0], ranger[1], and tig[2] are very useful tools to add to this list of
"tips and tricks". Also mention gitk's importance, for tig+gui.

—

[0]: [http://beyondgrep.com/](http://beyondgrep.com/)

[1]:
[https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/ranger/](https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/ranger/)

[2]: [https://github.com/jonas/tig](https://github.com/jonas/tig)

